# Brahms - String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jerusalem Quartet*

Alexander Pavlovsky, Sergei Bresler, violins
Ori Kam, viola
Kyril Zlotnikov, cello

Schubertiade Hohenems, May 15th, 2011

They surely can play

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

